# Revenue Code 510 During Global Period



## Julie Zunker (Aug 11, 2010)

Is it appropriate for a medical center to bill a facility fee using revenue code 510, when the physician seeing the patient is employed by the facility, and is providing routine care during the global period for a surgery the physician performed?


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes the 510 is for the facility charge there just will be no professional charge.  Global does not apply to facility billing.


----------

